# Hey Marty, any Altamaha hunt updates?



## markland (Dec 3, 2009)

Just looking forward to coming down and hunting again with ya'll and might even get to drag old Tradbow down with me this time.  Let us know if you are planning on doing the hunt again and what dates you are looking at.  Gonna have to miss the Chichasawhatchee hunt this year as we are leaving for the ATA show on the 10th and have to get ready for it.  Thanks, Mark


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats a hunt i don't want to miss!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2009)

Marty and I are at Oconee. Waitin on the crowd. Marty says hes open to suggestions so theres no conflicts w other get togethers.


----------



## markland (Dec 4, 2009)

Tell him to be thinking about it cuz it will be coming up soon!  Open gun season runs thru Jan 15th so it would have to be after that to let the hogs and woods settle down some unless ya'll think it would be different, just don't know how much pressure they get down there.  When was it last year?


----------



## Bowana (Dec 4, 2009)

Mark I think last year it was on Feb 20th.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2009)

The hog hunting is best in April.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 6, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> The hog hunting is best in April.



Please...............Let's do it much early than that!  
This way we won't have to deal with as many of those 
B-52 size "SKEETER'S" you guy's are always talking about!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree! Skeeters are no fun!


----------



## markland (Dec 8, 2009)

Not to mention turkey hunting and bowfishing starting up as well.  April gets way too busy for me with other stuff going on.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 8, 2009)

April is the best month, and there shouldn't be many skeeters.  But, this is for you guys, and I am up for a Feb hunt if that's the general concensus.  We also have an Ocmulgee pig hunt sometime that month.  I would like to de-conflict with that one, but I don't think the dates have been posted yet.  Any thoughts?


----------



## markland (Dec 8, 2009)

What's the hunting pressure like at the end of the gun season?  If not too bad we could do it at the end of Jan or anytime in Feb I guess, but just don't know how it is down there and definitely need to give the hogs some unpressured time to settle down and move back in.  It's your call you know the area and what is best, but I do think April is just too busy with other obligations for most people and really not much going on in late Jan and Feb.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 8, 2009)

They have been hammered every day for five months come January.  The spring is the first time they get less pressure.   Jan is Clay Patton's Chick hunt.  Late Feb would be good, cause less small game hunters messing with them.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 8, 2009)

jake allen has a sticky at the top of this forum that has a schedule of events


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 8, 2009)

What dates did we do it last year? I believe everyone got on hogs then.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 8, 2009)

We did late Feb last year, so I guess we will keep it the same.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> We did late Feb last year, so I guess we will keep it the same.



I'll be sure to bring plenty of extra blankets this time.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 8, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I'll be sure to bring plenty of extra blankets this time.



LOL.....Al...
That air matress act's like a "BIG" block of ice does'nt it?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> LOL.....Al...
> That air matress act's like a "BIG" block of ice does'nt it?



Yeyeyeyess it does.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright folks, time to nail this down.  Presidents day is Monday the 15th of Feb.  I was thinking either that weekend 12-14 Feb, or the next 19-21 Feb.  What do you folks think?

We also have a shoot that second weekend.

TBG (Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia) Central Zone Shoot
Culloden, Ga  20th Feb


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Well then sounds like the 12-14th will be the best days then to not conflict with the shoot.  What better way to celebrate Presidents day then in the woods chasing pigs and swapping lies around the fire!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 18, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Alright folks, time to nail this down.  Presidents day is Monday the 15th of Feb.  I was thinking either that weekend 12-14 Feb, or the next 19-21 Feb.  What do you folks think?
> 
> We also have a shoot that second weekend.
> 
> ...



Feb 14th is Valentines Day but since I ain't got no g/f I'm good to go with it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 18, 2009)

Well with me being single the 12-14 will be fine, but the unfortunate ones that are not might get into trouble going on a hunting trip on valentines day.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 18, 2009)

Al, your Valentine would want to spend the time with you in the woods anyway!!!!! What better way to say I Love You!!!!


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooops, the heck with Presidents Day, just forgot about Valentines Day and sure can't mess with that, might have to look at 5-6th instead, don't wannt get Momma upset, kept her happy for almost 19 years no use in starting now!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 18, 2009)

markland said:


> Well then sounds like the 12-14th will be the best days then to not conflict with the shoot.  What better way to celebrate Presidents day then in the woods chasing pigs and swapping lies around the fire!



Those dates sound good to me!
Good fire too.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2009)

Iffin Valentines day is a problem for you, just give me your wives phone numbers and I'll straighten it out for ya!


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah right, Squirrel Bait tried that 1 time and it did not turn out very well!!!  LOL  Not to mention her B-day is on the 8th as well, so I really have to be careful about what I do!  Dang always something going on when I want to have some fun!!  Danggit!
I think I remember last year there was a conflict with another shoot as well, wasn't it?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark ifn you scared just say so!!!


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey now, you know I ain't skeered, but no sense in ruining all those brownie points I earned up during the year in 1 shot!  Besides you need to show up this time sure missed ya last year!!  Buddy!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark, I'm up for any weekend in Feb.  I was just thinking with Monday the 15th as a holiday (Presidents Day) that would be a good weekend.  Whatever the majority want to do is fine with me.  I'm just hate to tell a crowd that we changed it so you wouldn't get in trouble with your wife!


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah I know that does sounds like a good weekend with the exception of Valentines Day, lot's of married guys out there not wanting to get in trouble as well, but I'll take the heat for it from the guys much better then I can take it from my wife!!!
Decide on what is best for the majority and I will just have to do what I have to do, just pray for me!!!  LOL
OK the disclaimer, my wife is actually great and puts up with my pursuits alot better then I deserve, but no need in pushing my limits and Feb use to be my off time from hunting to spend with her so it makes it more difficult for me to do stuff, but that is just me.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that I'm hunting Ft Stewart, I hunt year round!  Try selling that to the wife!


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes I know, as my wife says it is always some season or another, whether it's deer season, turkey season, hog season, bowfishing season, or getting ready for some season or another, just 1 to another!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 18, 2009)

markland said:


> Ooops, the heck with Presidents Day, just forgot about Valentines Day and sure can't mess with that, might have to look at 5-6th instead, don't wannt get Momma upset, kept her happy for almost 19 years no use in starting now!





Apex Predator said:


> Iffin Valentines day is a problem for you, just give me your wives phone numbers and I'll straighten it out for ya!






markland said:


> Yeah right, Squirrel Bait tried that 1 time and it did not turn out very well!!!  LOL  Not to mention her B-day is on the 8th as well, so I really have to be careful about what I do!  Dang always something going on when I want to have some fun!!  Danggit!
> I think I remember last year there was a conflict with another shoot as well, wasn't it?





trad bow said:


> Mark ifn you scared just say so!!!






markland said:


> Hey now, you know I ain't skeered, but no sense in ruining all those brownie points I earned up during the year in 1 shot!  Besides you need to show up this time sure missed ya last year!!  Buddy!





trad bow said:


>






Apex Predator said:


> I just hate to tell a crowd that we changed it so you wouldn't get in trouble with your wife!






markland said:


> Yeah I know that does sounds like a good weekend with the exception of Valentines Day, lot's of married guys out there not wanting to get in trouble as well, but I'll take the heat for it from the guys much better then I can take it from my wife!!!
> Decide on what is best for the majority and I will just have to do what I have to do, just pray for me!!!  LOL
> OK the disclaimer, my wife is actually great and puts up with my pursuits alot better then I deserve, but no need in pushing my limits and Feb use to be my off time from hunting to spend with her so it makes it more difficult for me to do stuff, but that is just me.


 That wife sounds like a much better trophy than you will ever find in the Altamaha swamps. You want be wimp if you can't make it but rather a pretty smart fella. If momma ain't happy no one is happy so take care of her like I know you will.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 18, 2009)

Bring her with you! Tell her you want to go camping and you didnt know all the guys were gonna be there...


----------



## markland (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah I tried that once at the TBG Paradise hunt, that's where the "Squirrel Bait" reference came from, poor Mike didn't know what he was getting into when he tried to discuss it with the wife!!!  LOL  
Yep Al she's a good'un and no need in messing that up but sure want to come down and do this hunt, just have to figure out when the dates will be and what I will have to arrange to make it happen!  Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess Feb 5-7 will work for me Mark.


----------



## markland (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome, that might work, I think all our buying group shows are on seperate weekends so I might be able to get out of going to those as well and hopefully open up my schedule some and man I sure do need a hog hunt in a bad way, been awhile since I got in the swamp and chased some critters around!  Look forward to it and see how everyone else feels about the dates as well.  Thanks


----------



## Dennis (Dec 21, 2009)

Should work for me also


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 21, 2009)

Feb is getting a little too close to when the twins will get here and that is a little far from home, so y'all have a good one.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 21, 2009)

Twins?  Man, how did I miss that one?  Congrats Mark!


----------



## markland (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah congrats Mark, I think this is better then the excuse you used last year!!  LOL


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 25, 2009)

Feb 5-7 will work for me! I will be there! Hopefully I can get a bike!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 3, 2010)

Right now the river is out of the banks and the WMA is largely un-huntable.  The main road in has 4-5' of water over it with rapids!  Boat access is limited to a few ridges right along the river.  The water is rushing too fast through the timber to navigate back into the main ridges.  We have been above major flood stage for a couple of weeks.  Hopefully things will start to drain.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## KY HOG Killer (Jan 3, 2010)

*Sorry to interupt*

I appologize for butting in here guys, you all seem close. My Father in law and I are comming down for some hog action starting FEB 8th. We come down every year to try and get a pig on the WMA's around there and let me say not an easy hunt. Apex are the WMA's down there completely unhuntable at this river level or can it still be done? It has never been flooded while we are down there. We hit the lower WMA's and if we can bring our boat we hit altamaha as well. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elbow (Jan 3, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Feb is getting a little too close to when the twins will get here and that is a little far from home, so y'all have a good one.




Wow... congrats sir! I have an identical twin sister so enjoy! They are a lot of fun but a lot of double trouble!

I hope I can do this shoot; I despise Valentines Day....so what better way than to shoot at something!
El


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a great link to check out.  The river has dropped 9-10" since it crested.  Current level is over 14'.  Flood stage is 12', moderate stage is 13', and major flood stage is 15', which was exceded a few days ago.

http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydr...,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6&type=0

I think if it gets below 13' we should be ok.


----------



## KY HOG Killer (Jan 3, 2010)

*Thanks APEX*

Thanks, I have been watching the flood stage closely, when we came down last year it was a drought. we did not find any real hog sign till the last day of our hunt in the afternoon. we were there during the full moon anb man the pigs were just not moving during the day. I hope we have better luck this year. you just need to be ready for lots of walking. Wish WMA's allowed night hunting.


----------



## GHC (Jan 5, 2010)

Has a date been nailed down for this hunt?  Sounds like it might be Feb 5-7?   Or is it still Valentines?

Thanks


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 5, 2010)

Feb 5-7


----------



## Dennis (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe it will be warmer


----------



## markland (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds good and will be making plans for it, can't wait to see ya'll down there and sure hope the waters receed, as high as it was last year don't think knee high boots would make it this time!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking better and better every day folks!  It crested at well over 15'.

http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydr...,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6&type=0


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 18, 2010)

Marty, have you been out there lately? and is it looking like the swamp is going to be as high as it was last year?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 18, 2010)

The swamp will be pretty high, but we will have good hunting.  You couldn't drive in there two weeks ago, but things are looking good now.  Hogs are plentiful.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 18, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> The swamp will be pretty high, but we will have good hunting.  You couldn't drive in there two weeks ago, but things are looking good now.  Hogs are plentiful.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2010)

Update!

The river is rising again, but I don't expect it to be a big problem unless it rains more.  

Due to slow sales, we are laying off half our work force at the family appliance store where I work my day job.  We cut back to 4 days a week a couple of months ago to try and save from laying anyone off, but that didn't save enough.  I may be working 6 days/week during "my" hunt.  If I can only make it Sunday, please still plan to attend.  There will be lots of folks there who have done it before to point the new folks in a good direction.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2010)

I may be ok for Thu-Sun after all!


----------



## markland (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds good Marty, I am planning on rolling in Wed night and hunting thru Sun, hope the pigs are still there, sure am looking forward to this hunt and need it!!  Been a little stressful lately!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope it stabilizes soon and starts falling again.  The road had water over it yesterday, but was still driveable.


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2010)

is there enough room at the camp for a camper?
we may plan to come, but i am in the same boat as you with work.  looks like a lot of changes are coming after yesterday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2010)

Plenty of room in the campsite.


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2010)

good deal....now i gotta see what work is gonna do.  we had a big inventory planned for next week, but i was told this morning that a lay-off is in tact for next week, so the inventor is puhing out til feb.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm praying for you guy's and your jobs.  I was on that boat for three years.  Back when my company was in bankruptcy.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 24, 2010)

Getting a whole bunch of water today in Buford andsurrounding areas which form the headwaters of the Altamaha!  I crossed the Olkmulgee river this AM at Jacksonville GA and it was a river all the way between both bridges there.  I would say it was at least a mile wide along 441 and there was current going through the trees!  Wasn't raining there, but it has since.  It was like pouring it out of the proverbial boot here in Buford all this afternoon.  I hope it will get down between now and then, but it'll have some to do if it does!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 24, 2010)

pine nut said:


> Getting a whole bunch of water today in Buford andsurrounding areas which form the headwaters of the Altamaha!  I crossed the Olkmulgee river this AM at Jacksonville GA and it was a river all the way between both bridges there.  I would say it was at least a mile wide along 441 and there was current going through the trees!  Wasn't raining there, but it has since.  It was like pouring it out of the proverbial boot here in Buford all this afternoon.  I hope it will get down between now and then, but it'll have some to do if it does!



I think as long as the road is passable it will be good. I walked a mile and a half thru knee deep water in several places out there the other day and come up on plenty of spots for the hogs to be. I walked from camp back to the private property at the entrance.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2010)

From Pine Nuts post, I am worried.  It was 11' when we were in there last week Martin.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 24, 2010)

Still coming up in Appling County and thats usually about 3-4 days ahead of Sansavilla.RC


----------



## pine nut (Jan 24, 2010)

I have no idea how long it takes to get to you guys down there, but I just thought it might be useful info to send your way.  Not meaning to "rain on the parade" so to speak.  
Bill


----------



## markland (Jan 25, 2010)

Well with all the rain and flooding we had up here yesterday, it is sure to flood down south over the next week or so, might get a little interesting, glad I got some lift and big tires on the truck!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys, I don't want to be a fun sucker, but we may want to reschedule this hunt.  This WMA will not be accesible without a boat, and then only small portions.  There is no indication it's going to let up.  No crest in sight, as of now.  I would think maybe a week for the crest, but that's with no more rain.  For the hunt I expect it to be higher than this for sure!  The road is impassable at 12'.  

If you guys want to bring some boats we could do some hunting.  I've probably got spots enough for 5-6 boat loads.  Rabbit hunting will still be doable.  We could camp up by the sign in box.

Or, we can plan an April hunt?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2010)

You know more than anybody else about this place so do what you think is best.
Maybe do a quick roll call as well to see who planned to attend and will all the other wmas in the area be effected the same from the water?
Around 15-20 have shown up last 2 years from what I recall.


----------



## markland (Jan 26, 2010)

I know, I know, been trying to avoid the obvious but was so looking forward to this hunt and getaway, just wanting to hope for the best but I don't see how it is going to get better in a little over a week.  Danggit!
Any other WMA on a river or swamp system is going to be faring about the same as well, they will all be flooded out for the most part, at least the ones that have the best chances at hogs, just not looking good!  I just don't see the water going down enough over the short period of time we have left to be able to hunt most of the areas, but ya'll live down there and know the area the best so get with the guys from around there that know more then we do about the water conditions and make a decision.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2010)

I can tell you for sure that this WMA will be locked down, because the road will be impassable 200 yards from the sign in box until after our planned hunt dates.  I guess the only thing to do is postpone.  Anyone have a suggestion for dates in April-May?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright folks!  We can camp at Clayhole Swamp WMA, and hunt there, Penholloway WMA, Paulks Pasture WMA, and Sansivilla WMA.   They all have hogs, and are accessible from high ground via different routes.  They are all within 15 min of Clayhole.  What do you guys think?

It's about 10 miles from I-95 exit 36.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2010)

OK with me...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 26, 2010)

What about fort Stewart?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> What about fort Stewart?



We talked about that today. That is also possible, I need to know more about the campground as I havent been there before. You would need a permit as well.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2010)

Paulks Pasture and Sansivilla are mighty purty places and would have you close enough for a rabbit hunt as well.RC


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2010)

The river ain`t crested here yet and Darien is over a week after here.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm gonna go check out the campground at Clayhole tonight after work.  I need to know how many would want to do the back-up plan.  I am not nearly as familiar with these other WMAs, because during deer season they get much more pressure.  Easy road access!  

I'm thinking Ft Stewart would be possible, but best attempted at a later date.  Ft Stewart will take some more planning.  You have to buy a hunting permit when the office is open.  It takes a little training to ensure you are not locked out of the place, or worse, banned.  The check-in/out system is computer operated by phone.  A bad cell signal can cause you unexpected problems.  I also know the campground would be shared with a bunch of "normal" folks.  Shooting around camp wouldn't be possible.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 27, 2010)

Stewart has a part of camp set aside for hunters but I am sure shooting would be a no no in it.


----------



## RogerB (Jan 27, 2010)

April!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm gonna try to make this work Feb 5-7 Roger, due to peoples vacations already set up.  If you want to come down in April just give me a call, and we can do something smaller.  No rabbits in April though!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2010)

Have we made any firm decision on what we are going to do?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 28, 2010)

Altamaha is a bust due to flooding.  

Martin and I spent the day checking out three nearby WMAs.  The only campground is at Clayhole WMA, and is a nice one.  It has toilets, showers, and a cleaning shed.  There wasn't a lot of hog sign though.  Some fresh tracks, but not many.  We then drove to Sansivilla and Paulks Pasture WMAs and scouted around.  About the same.  Some tracks, some feeding sign, but not in any concentrations.  I'm at a loss, unless you guys want to do Ft Stewart.  The hunting pass is $60 or $15 a day.  They have a camping area, but I'm not sure about the facilities.  

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/Home page.htm

I've hunted it a pretty good bit, so I feel it's the best bet to get on hogs.

I wish folks would check in here so I know what they want to do.  I can't make a plan if only three folks want to come down.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah marty i know what you mean. i have heard allot of good things about ft stewart but i am with you, it would be better if we can get more people to come.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 28, 2010)

I cant make it


----------



## robert carter (Jan 28, 2010)

I`ve done the Stewart campground thing. They have primitive camping as well as hookups.7-10 bucks a night if I remember right with hot showers...and helicopters all night. Was`nt real bad though but you will take a midday nap.No stump shooting in camp. I thought they was gonna put me in jail.RC


----------



## pine nut (Jan 28, 2010)

I cannot come for this one.  
aybe later in the year.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 28, 2010)

"Maybe"


----------



## Al33 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to pass on this one Marty but thanks for all the fffort you and Martin have put into it.


----------

